# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  จำหน่ายวิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์กลายรูปแบบสนใจติดต่อสอบถามก่อนได้ครับราคาไม่แพงพร้อมรับซ่อม

## vvv

จัดจำหน่ายและรับซ่อมวิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ทุกชนิดคร้าบบ ทั้งบริษัท โรงงาน ก่อสร้าง งานต่างๆ งานราชการ หรือ ร้านอาหาร การออกทริป ขับรถตามกัน มีทั้งมือ 1 และ 2 ครับ 
โทร 0945594446 ตลอด 24 ชม ครับ
จัดส่งด้วย kerry วันเดียวถึงครับ
สอบถามรุ่นและรูปแบบก่อนได้ครับ

----------

